# Which ones should we keep? Critique please!



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

So, we will most likely be keeping 2-3 of the following doelings but I'm still not sure which ones, so I was looking for some advice. Below are pictures (not the best) of the 4 does and I was hoping that you could place them 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th based on conformation and tell why you placed them in that order. Thanks in advance!

Demi









Razzle Dazzle









Rumor Has It









Rainy Day








(She really didn't want to pose and is a little taller than she appears in this picture)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Basing my opinions solely on the photos provided...here is how I would rate them.

1) Demi: I'm seeing more overall levelness, length, much better rump, and better rear legs than the other does. 
2) Rumor Has It: I like her levelness, but chose her over the others because the legs are better thought she needs a more level rump.
3) Razzle Dazzle: She looks a little sharper than Rainy Day and has better legs and brisket extention.
4) Rainy Day: At first, I wanted to place her toward the top, but looking closer, she looks loose, her legs need more improvement than the others. 

Now, if I were to see different photos, this line up could be different, but looking at the photos...that's how i'd place them.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree with what Kylee said and would place them the same. But pictures can be decieaving.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. Based on these pictures, I think that is how I would have placed them. Rain and Razz really didn't want to pose so I will try to get better pics soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say the same...Demi would stay but she would be even better with a better brisket.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

That picture was taken a week ago. She has done some growing since then. Is it possible that could improve? I'll have to get more pics. It just so hard getting the perfect pic you know?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely know how hard it is to get kids to stay still...it's even harder to determine how a kid will grow out too.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

When they are so young it's hard for me to tell. I think Demi is posing the best and if the others did that they would look better, too. I like to see pics of goats just outside walking or standing naturally, but little ones often stand in awkward positions...lol! All of your little does are pretty! I love the markings on Razzle Dazzle! I kept 3 doelings last year and by the time they were a year old, the one who placed 3rd out of them as jr. doe kids, was the nicest looking one overall.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Rumer Has it - over all she has the best going for her. Long, level, good brisket extension, rear angulation, toes ahead.
Rainy Day - could actually place over Rumor Has It but the picture isnt as great so I put her second. Same reasons as for Rumor
Demi - placing below Rainy Day for her lack of brisket extension and the fact that I cant see if she toes out or straight. 
Razzel Dazzel - very stylish looking doe -- but she lacks in rear angulation and is possibly hocky. But she has a nicer brisket/front end then Demi.


----------

